
Machine intelligence at Dropbox - dsr12
https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2018/09/machine-intelligence-at-dropbox-an-update-from-our-dbxi-team/amp/
======
djcapelis
> We suggest the most relevant content by traversing a user-specific graph
> that connects people, content, and activity signals in privacy-preserving
> ways.

Details would be welcome here. From the linked portal and whitepaper I just
see a discussion about mostly their operations practices that may offer some
protections against inadvertent data disclosure to third parties but nothing
about how they preserve any of the users’ privacy from their own servers.

~~~
B1FF_PSUVM
> nothing about how they preserve any of the users privacy from their own
> servers

Yeah, well, client-side encryption has not been on the menu for ten years now.

(Mention of which has remarkable anechoic properties.)

~~~
djcapelis
1) Client side encryption

2) Differential privacy

3) On device learning

4) Other techniques

Pick any or all of them. Explain what you’re doing and why. Don’t write
platitudes about how you’re protecting people’s privacy and have built
something privacy preserving if you haven’t used _any_ privacy preserving
technologies in your system.

